# Whats your first toss distance ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi friends,all those who are having racing homers ,please write down the distance of your first toss...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I take the birds across the yard - about 100 meters just to get them used to the basket.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Friends,please contribute with your toss distance


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually toss mine at 2 miles to start.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Agreed 2 miles to start and to a location which is on the line of flight you wish them to learn. We then up the distance to 4, then 18 and then maybe up to 30 or more depending on how well they are flyng when let out at home.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

front yard,10 house down,1.5mile ,3mile...7mile


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Gnuretiree said:


> I take the birds across the yard - about 100 meters just to get them used to the basket.


I agree 2 or 3 times with an hour or so just too get used to training, then2 miles 3 times then 4 then 10.
Dave


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

My first toss was at 7 miles.Thanks friends for contributing...........lets keep the thread open for more people to add their distance . Come-on friends we are waiting to hear from u


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that may depend on how far the birds were routing..they may have been miles out already.. if they don't route..then perhaps start in eye shot of the loft.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I think that may depend on how far the birds were routing..they may have been miles out already.. if they don't rout..then perhaps start in eye shot of the loft.


Yeah,thats an important aspect


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In the yard, behind the trees, down the road a bit (maybe a mile?), then 5, 10, 15, etc.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure you will find about as many veiws on training as there are people on this site.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Front of the house! LOL! Although they get to experience the box in front of the loft, but I don't release them there.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When my YB`s are tripping for 1 hr to 2 hrs,then their 1st toss is 6 miles....Alamo


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

2 to 4 miles two or three times then 5 to 10 miles once or twice then 10 to 20 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have never sean my birds route, but I live on a hill so we can see 5 miles in all directions. YBs 1/4 mile at first then 1 1/2 , 5 , then 8 , then 15, next 20 , then 30 then 40 miles. OB 8 miles then 15, then 30, then 40 , sometimes 50 but most times I try to get all my birds in the first 100 mile warm up, club, toss-race . if not they go to the first 175 mile race, OBs, as many as can be shipped. The rest get a 50 mile toss. After the first race in OBs no road training just loft flying. YBs need lots of tosses three times a week out to 20 miles will do fine. Race hard train light, for OBs. YBs toss more times , loft fly to see how they feel. Adjust to keep them fit , don't over train , remember the races will help get your bird fit too and they will not get burned out early on. Super Secret of the day ,when starting your YBs out at the longer distance keep a few older hens with them to get them home fast when training, it helps minize losses. Also your older YB cocks will go crazy for the older girls!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I have heard some people do a first toss at 20 miles,any thoughts on this ?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't for YBs but might think a long toss for OBs . The birds never know where their are when you let them go, just that their not at home! If they are in good condition would make a difference too. That in part is why you start short and build up to the longer distances. A friend of mine had a late hatch that was loft flying very well and took it with his older YBs and it was a 40 mile toss first time out with the more experenced birds to help it get home , which it did make it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I have heard some people do a first toss at 20 miles,any thoughts on this ?


Maybe if I lived where Eric lives.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

My First Toss is at 5 mile then 10 15 20 30 40..And that Tippler I toss not Homer..


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Boney , you also need to think about what the birds will see when in the air . Find locations that they will remember like a lake or highway ,or water tower. Something that will stick in their memory. My tosses are first by a fish hatchery in town 5 miles ,lots of squair ponds. Second toss near a big lake along the route 8 miles south of my town. You need to think where you birds need to break from the flock and toss from that location most often .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Landmarks are a good suggestion. We try to pick out good spots as well. At least try to release them on top of a hill rather than down in a hole. It'll give them a better view with less effort


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

Probably should keep my mouth shut as my experience is with ferals. What I found with them is the first time I release them, I think that's what your calling a toss, 5 miles is a cake walk. I allow my birds to free fly quite a bit and I noticed years ago that they came in from a good ways out. I suspect that free flying they get out quite a bit more than 5 miles. Of course if you don't let your birds free fly, the front yard of the house might be to far! 

I have also found that now and again I do lose birds when I take them out and release them. I don't know if they simply get lost, found a new home or became hawk dinner. But I release in groups of about 20 and have about half the birds in the group that have already been trained. Kind of like sending a guide along with them!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Don,

No need to keep your mouth shut. Your experience adds wealth to our pigeon knowledge. Based on your experience your ferals may have some homer blood in them. I have seen many ferals that definitely look homers and act like homers. 

I also train my rollers initially with a trained homer to show them my airspace. I do that because of my hawk experience. My homers bring my rollers home just in case they get chase. Once my rollers got to know my place, then I can release them alone.


----------

